# web hosting and creation



## 1986 (Jan 1, 2007)

im looking to make some web sites for myself and i have made many websites before, i took some class' in high school a fundamentals and advanced class. so i know all about how to make them but where i run into problems is web hosting and the sofware to create them, ive used dreamwever and  golive, but i dont have too much money to buy the software for home usage, 

so my question is does any one have any suggestions on a good cheap web hoster? and a good creation software?i have used yahoo web maker program can i use it and use a diffrent web hoster, does any one know? 

Thank you


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

If you really want cheap - just use a text editor and write HTML code 

I've found a really good wed hosting provider, with good rate (hostme.co.nz) - I'm based in New Zealand though - don't know which part of the world you're from.


----------

